# Windows 10 auf EVO 960 installieren



## PatrickBr (2. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe mal, dass ich kein Thema aufmache, welches schon diskutiert wurde. Gefunden habe ich jedoch kein Zutreffendes...

MSI Z170A Gaming M7 (Biosversion 1.H vom 19.12.2016 (aktuell))
Corsair DDR 4 RAM 4 x 4GB (CMK16GX4M4A2400OC14)
MSI GTX 980 
Samsung EVO 850 SSD sowie 2 WD Blue je 1 TB

 Ich schlage mich zur Zeit mit folgender Problematik rum:
Mein System soll durch die EVO 960 (250 GB) M.2 SSD von Samsung erweitert werden. Konkret soll diese Windows 10 beherbergen. Einbau unproblematisch, danach alle SATA-Geräte vom Mainboard getrennt.

Der bereits auf dem alten System vorbereitete USB-Stick mit Windows 10 Pro 64bit sollte als Installationsmedium dienen. USB-Stick hat Windows ordnungsgemäß geladen -->  Option "Benutzerdefiniert" gewählt --> Im nächsten Schritt hat der Installer die EVO richtig erkannt --> Die Installation startete ganz normal. 

Bei dem Abschnitt "Dateien werden für die Installation vorbereitet" stoppt die Installation mit dem Fehlercode "0x8007025D". Den Hintergrund konnte ich mir nicht erklären, da meine SSD neu ist und ansonsten mein System mit der alten SSD wie geschmiert lief. 

Daraufhin habe ich die alte SSD angeklemmt und mein altes System hochgefahren und per Samsung Magician versichert, dass die M.2 einwandfrei läuft: Status gut, Firmware aktuell.

Versucht erneut zu installiern über einen anderen USB-Port. --> Gleicher Fehlercode. Die aktuelle Bios-Version habe ich zwischenzeitlich installiert um den NVMe-Support zu verbessern (CMOS resettet), danach bei der Installation --> Gleicher Fehlercode.

Danach habe ich meine alte Windows 10 DVD zum Installieren genommen (USB-Stick hatte ich genommen um alle SATA-Geräte abklemmen zu können). Die Installation startete wie gehabt und verlief bis zum "Dateien werden für die Installation vorbereitet" problemlos. Auf mal bekomme ich den Fehlercode "0x80070017".

Ich bin so langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende. Lt. Netz soll das auf Speicherprobleme zurückzuführen sein...die SSD war OVP, obwohl ich nicht dran glaube habe ich den RAM via Memtest 86+ laufen lassen, auch hier keine Fehler.

Könnt ihr mir helfen diese SSD letztendlich doch noch zum Laufen zu kriegen? So langsam verzweifle ich...

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar!


----------



## Stryke7 (3. April 2017)

Das scheint ein Problem zu sein, dass es seit Windows 6.0 gibt und seit dem regelmäßig gemeldet wurde.

Die abstrakte Beschreibung des Fehlers ist, dass die zu kopierenden Dateien nicht unverändert auf dem Laufwerk ankommen.


Versuch mal alle nicht benötigten Geräte vom PC zu entfernen. Passiert das dann immer noch?


----------



## PatrickBr (3. April 2017)

Hi, 

"alle nicht benötigten Geräte zu entfernen" - da bräuchte ich kurz die Info welche Geräte du meinst. 

- SATA-Geräte sind alle samt abgeklemmt gewesen
- weitere PCIe Karten habe ich nicht dran (außer der Grafikkarte) 
- während Windows nicht läuft, habe ich per USB ausschließlich die Tastatur und die Maus angeschlossen (insgesamt 3 USB-Ports belegt) 

Ich hoffe du möchtest jetzt nicht darauf hinaus die RAM-Riegel bis auf einen zu entfernen. Mein Lüfter überragt alle Slots und müsste eben ausgebaut werden.

Um noch auf die Speicherfrage zurück zu kommen. Muss ich davon ausgehen, dass ich ggf beim Zielspeicher Änderungen vornehmen sollte? Bspw. "Langsame Formatierung", ggf. Den anderen M.2 Slot...und beim Quellspeicher neue Images erstellen (obwohl die alte ja immer lief)


----------



## Abductee (3. April 2017)

Hattest du auf der SSD schonmal was installiert? Kannst du einen Defekt ausschließen?


----------



## PatrickBr (3. April 2017)

Die SSD ist ganz neu & habe mich bisher auf den Test von HD Tune verlassen


----------



## boeuf (3. April 2017)

Hi
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit einer M.2 PCIe von Intel. Die SSD wurde im Bios nicht erkannt. In der Datenträgerverwaltung von Win 10 war sie jedoch sicht- und ansprechbar.
Windows 10 darauf zu installieren war jedoch nicht möglich, da siehe oben, im Bios nicht vorhanden. Mein Board ist ebenfalls von MSI (H270) und wurde mir im Februar von Mindfactory mit aktuellen Bios-Treiber geliefert. Anfang März wurde von MSI ein neues Bios-Update angeboten. Nach dem Bios-Update war die Intel M.2 im Bios sichtbar und konnte auch als Startmedium für Win 10 festgelegt werden. Es gab bei der Installationen Win 10 noch ein kleines Problem, die SSD musste erst komplett gelöscht werden (im Installvorgang) danach liess sich Win ohne Probleme aufspielen.


----------



## PatrickBr (3. April 2017)

Im BIOS finde ich die SSD auch nicht. Ich meine aber irgendwo in einem Forum gelesen zu haben, dass sie erst im BIOS auftaucht nachdem dort Windows installiert worden ist. 

Wie oben bereits erwähnt, habe ich die aktuellste BIOS Version installiert. Die EVO 960 wird auch ausdrücklich als kompatibel erwähnt.

Ich ziehe gerade folgende Schlüsse raus: 
- EVO 960 einmal ordentlich formatieren (Gibt's dazu gute Freeware-Programme?)
- ggf. ziehe ich in Erwägung den anderen M.2 Slot zu verwenden
- während diesen Prozeduren lass ich nochmal eine neue DVD über das Media Creation Tool meines Win 7 - Laptops brennen. 

Aber ein Gedanke noch: Reicht bei der Installation der Microsoft NVMe-Treiber? Oder muss ich ggf. den von Samsung einspielen?


----------



## Stryke7 (3. April 2017)

PatrickBr schrieb:


> Ich meine aber irgendwo in einem Forum gelesen zu haben, dass sie erst im BIOS auftaucht nachdem dort Windows installiert worden ist.


Das ist nicht möglich. Das BIOS arbeitet eine Ebene tiefer als das Betriebssystem.


----------



## PatrickBr (3. April 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht möglich. Das BIOS arbeitet eine Ebene tiefer als das Betriebssystem.



Dann kommt die Problematik hinzu, dass ich die SSD im BIOS nicht sehe. Müsste sie bei "Storage" mit aufgeführt sein?


----------



## Stryke7 (3. April 2017)

PatrickBr schrieb:


> Dann kommt die Problematik hinzu, dass ich die SSD im BIOS nicht sehe. Müsste sie bei "Storage" mit aufgeführt sein?



Das würde ich erwarten, ich habe aber noch keine Laufwerke über M2 oder PCIe genutzt. 

Ich würde dazu mal den Support des Herstellers anschreiben. 
Wenn das Laufwerk nicht defekt ist, würde ich das für einen Fehler im BIOS halten. 

Hast du schon mal geschaut ob dazu etwas im Handbuch steht?


----------



## PatrickBr (3. April 2017)

Kleines Update von meiner Seite:

Ich habe vorhin versucht per Boot-CD ein Linux-basiertes Formatierungsprogramm zu starten. Damit diese Boot-CD vom MB jedoch erkannt wird, musste ich den Legacy Modus wieder einschalten. In dem Bootmanager ist mir hier die 960 quasi entgegen gesprungen. Also kann ich für mich erstmal festhalten, dass das Mainboard schon versteht, dass da die M.2 drauf sitzt.

Ich habe nun die M.2 auf den anderen Steckplatz gesetzt und warte darauf, dass das Media Creation Tool fertig wird. Ich probiere dann eine Installation über die neue DVD.

M.2 SSD's werden insbesondere nur bzgl. der Position auf dem MB erwähnt sowie im Falle eines RAIDS. Sollte die nächste Installation fehlschlagen, kontaktiere ich MSI (in der Hoffnung, dass sie dieses Mal antworten)


----------



## TommiFun (3. April 2017)

Wäre super, wenn du eine Rückmeldung gibst, wie das Problem gelöst wurde. Ich stehe demnächst exakt vor der gleichen Aufgabenstellung. Ok, bei mir wird das Mainboard erst neu gekauft. Aber trotzdem, wäre schon wichtig, worauf man achten muss. Ich und bestimmt einige andere werden es dir danken.


----------



## PatrickBr (4. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

es hat gestern tatsächlich funktioniert. Da ich meine Schritte leider nicht mehr einzeln getestet habe sondern in einem Rutsch, eine kurze Zusammenfassung damit die SSD Windows 10 Pro 64 bit geschluckt hat:

- sofern nicht vorhanden die neueste BIOS-Version installieren (hat bei mir erst die NVMe-Kompatibilität grundsätzlich hergestellt.
- lasst die M.2 SSD einmal mit dem bestehenden OS mitlaufen und checkt in Windows, ob diese unter "Dieser Pc" erkannt wird. Außerdem: Samsung Magician installieren und die SSD einmal auslesen lassen, checken ob sie über PCIe läuft und benchmarken (wird nennleistung weitestgehend erreicht?), Firmware nicht aktuell? --> aktualisieren. Bei mir konnte Magician die SSD erst erkennen als ich mir den Samsung-NVMe Treiber geladen hatte. 
- Die SSD trotz Werkzustand einmal über die Datenträgerverwaltung formatieren lassen (nicht schnellformatierung) auf NTFS.
- Den PC einmal neustarten lassen und vor dem Bootprozess ins BIOS gehen. Bei mir war letztendlich für die Installation von Windows 10 im BIOS die OS Konfiguration für Windows 8.1/10 aktiviert sowie ebenfalls für Windows 7 (aktiviert dann bei meinem MB automatisch den Legacy-Mode & den UEFI-Mode) !Hier weiß ich nicht, ob es zwingend erforderlich war! Nach der Installation konnte ich auf UEFI only umschalten.
- Da ich nicht weiß, ob die SSD Probleme mit meinem M.2 Port hatte, habe ich sie einmal umziehen lassen (anderer M.2 Port des MB). Das sollte wahrscheinlich bei denen entfallen, die eh mit Adapterkarte arbeiten.
- Seht zu, dass soweit alle HDDs und SSDs abgezogen sind. Laufwerk war bei mir i.O.
- Den Windows Installiert wie gewohnt starten. Bei der Laufwerkauswahl bekam ich aufgrund der Formatierung erstmalig die Mitteilung, dass auf dem Volume so nicht installiert werden könne und er nun das Medium GPT fähig machen müsse. Ich glaube das war ein ganz essentieller Schritt (hatte ich nie bekommen zuvor). GPT ist mein ich Voraussetzung des Laufwerks für die Windows-Installation.
- In Verbindung mit meiner frisch erstellten DVD (dieses SATA-Gerät störte bei der Installation nicht) konnte Windows wie gewohnt aufgespielt werden.

Die Windows-Installation war danach reine Routine. Wie gewohnt zu erst Chipsatz-Treiber etc. installieren. Wichtig bei den Treibern: die Leistung der SSD konnte ich erst erreichen als der aktuelle Samsung NVMe Treiber installiert war.

Nach diesen Prozeduren und diversen Neustarts kann ich mich an fehlenden Ladezeiten erfreuen. 

Bei der ganzen Prozedur wurde, wie ich bei anderen schon gelesen hatte, keiner der 4 RAM-Riegel entfernt.

Ich danke euch für die Anregungen, mir haben sie geholfen und ich hoffe, dass meine gemachten Erfahrungen anderen M.2 Neulingen eine Hilfe sein können.

MfG Patrick

Ergänzung: da die M.2 nun direkt unter der CPU sitzt und direkt über der Grafikkarte werde ich wahrscheinlich noch einen Gehäuselüfter dazuholen. Teilweise lief sie mit 40℃ und das "nur" bei der Ersteinrichtung des Systems.


----------



## TommiFun (4. April 2017)

PatrickBr schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> - Den PC einmal neustarten lassen und vor dem Bootprozess ins BIOS gehen. Bei mir war letztendlich für die Installation von Windows 10 im BIOS die OS Konfiguration für Windows 8.1/10 aktiviert sowie ebenfalls für Windows 7 (aktiviert dann bei meinem MB automatisch den Legacy-Mode & den UEFI-Mode) !Hier weiß ich nicht, ob es zwingend erforderlich war! Nach der Installation konnte ich auf UEFI only umschalten.



Prima, sehr hilfreiche Aufstellung. Nur den zitierten Teil verstehe ich nicht. Soweit ich weiß, sollte Windows 10 immer im UEFI Mode installiert werden (bzw muß). Dazu muss im Bios natürlich der UEFI Mode aktiviert sein. Wieso UEFI und Legacy gleichzeitig?

P.S. Ein AS SSD Screenshot würde mich noch interessieren.


----------



## PatrickBr (4. April 2017)

TommiFun schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, sollte Windows 10 immer im UEFI Mode installiert werden (bzw muß). Dazu muss im Bios natürlich der UEFI Mode aktiviert sein. Wieso UEFI und Legacy gleichzeitig?.



Das ist auch richtig, dass Windows 10 im UEFI-Modus installiert wird. Als ich meinen Memtest-Stick zum Booten verwendet habe, konnte das MB nur mit aktiviertem Legacy-Modus den Stick als Bootmedium finden. Aufgrund dessen hatte ich die Funktion "Legacy- & UEFI-Modus" aktiviert. In dem Fall konnte der Stick zum Booten verwendet werden. Nach diesem Test hatte ich aber nicht wieder umgestellt. Ich kann jetzt nur mit gefährlichem Halbwissen glänzen und schätze mal, dass bei der Option Legacy & UEFI der UEFI nicht erzwungen wird, sondern vom Bootmedium das entsprechend sinnvolle genommen wird. Da das bei Windows 10 UEFI ist, war es höchstwahrscheinlich wurscht, dass der Legacy-Modus auch aktiviert war.

Ich würde im Nachhinein sagen, dass die Formatierung ausschlaggebend war. 

Hier noch der Benchmark: Ich weiß nicht, ob die  Werte erstrebenswert sind oder nicht, da würde ich micht über euer Feedback freuen. Gefühlt ist es jedoch brachial schnell, so dass ich nichts zu mäkeln habe.


----------



## TommiFun (4. April 2017)

Krass schnell.   Da freu ich mich schon auf mein neues System mit der 960 Evo.


----------



## muchomambo (4. April 2017)

dafür gibts doch diesen schönen Thread

[Benchmark] Der AS SSD Ranglisten Thread [No.1 --> 4131 Punkte!]


----------



## Kilon (10. Juli 2018)

PatrickBr schrieb:


> Kleines Update von meiner Seite:
> 
> Ich habe vorhin versucht per Boot-CD ein Linux-basiertes Formatierungsprogramm zu starten. Damit diese Boot-CD vom MB jedoch erkannt wird, musste ich den Legacy Modus wieder einschalten. In dem Bootmanager ist mir hier die 960 quasi entgegen gesprungen. Also kann ich für mich erstmal festhalten, dass das Mainboard schon versteht, dass da die M.2 drauf sitzt.
> 
> ...



Benutzt du eine Dual-Layer DVD oder wie?! Das Tool sagt, der USB-Stick (eigentlich einzige Möglichkeit neben Blu-Ray, was vermutlich iwie andere PRobleme gibt und nicht mal tausende €uro teure Systeme, neben meinem neuen auch nicht sooooo billigem haben einen BR-Reader, geschweige denn einen BR-Burner... und Dual-Layer hatte ich noch nie eine gekauft/bewusst den Preis von angebotenen gesehen, denke Mangels Nachfrage nochmals zusätzlich teuer schon zu besseren Zeiten bevor die DVD am Aussterben war bzw. theoretisch könnte man wieder auf CD's mit "Rest wird runtergeladen" zurück da die Spielehersteller das natürlich am liebsten haben und auch die Anbieter von kostenpflichtigen Win 10 Apps.....

Ich hatte es, und WEGEN DUMMHEIT (könnte mich erschießen und erhängen für diese Dummheit) ist es jetzt versaut, man........ 250GB Samsung 970 Evo NVMe PCI-E 4.0 x3 stand gestern Abend wo es noch ging aber "0 von 0 bytes, NTFS" und nur noch der korrekte Datenträgernname sichtbar war (jedoch das Windows und die Daten liefen noch über diesen, jetzt ist er komplett tod.... in der bahn wie gesagt ein 20-Schritte Teil auf Englisch vorhin gefunden, das galt leider auch für die 960 bzw hinweis auch für 860... naja meine wurde erst am 8. Mai 2018 irgendwo in Asien gebaut...... und im selben Monat noch von mir bestellt mit gewünschtem Abholtermin Anfang Juni....... wird denke ich, mitunter dank Minern, der letzte PC den ich haben werde da alle auf Konsole/Phone und Multimedia-PC sowie normalen TV (muss ich dann auch wieder kaufen, hab den PC als TV-Substitut genutzt für weit mehr als 1 Jahrzehnt inzwischen.....)

Jemand eine Idee ob das dort veraltet war (.iso? Soweit ich weiß ist seit 2015 eigentlich dieses "tolle" eigentlich bisher noch nie funktionierende Media Creation Tool der einzige Weg, das sollte die Win 7/8/8.1 ISO's alle vom Markt nehmen sowie MS die Kontrolle überlassen kurz vor dem Win 10 Release....

Sprich es gibt irgendwie einen Weg, wo man erstmal UEFI BIOS (gibts noch ein "normales" altes BIOS?! Ich mein klar unterscheiden die sich von meinem ersten 386er, aber dachte das liegt eher an der Zeit, ROM-Volumen, Cache, Q-Flashback usw, also eben alles über die Zeit Bios Verbesserungen..... hatte vorhin eine ~1GB großen USB-Stick gaaanz früh heute, erstellt über Samsung Magician oder wie das Ding heißt, der wäre jedoch eh nur für ein "Erase" gewesen, um die Performance wieder zu steigern oder je nach Board generell erstmals zu steigern, wenn man jedoch wie bei mir alles TRIM hat und das Teil noch so neu ist, und man auch TRIM über Software problemlos ausführen kann ist das wohl echt eher was für Exoten......

Jemand eine Idee was da oben gemeint ist mit dem Ding?

1. -> Einbauen was man alles nutzen will an SSD/HDD... 2. -> SSD irgendwie ignorieren/auf irgendwas stellen aber ein anderes oder kein OS auf jene stellen, dann paar andere Schritte, und bei Schritt 8. oder so, sollte man dann die USB-Funktion aktivieren, diesen speziellen (das ist dann noch mal ein komplizierter, für mich, rund ~10-teiliger Guide wie man einen EFI-Win 10-NVMe-bootfähigen Stick via einer speziellen .iso erstellt.....16GB genügen völlig, offenbar wie beim offiziellen Media Creation auch 8... aber besser 16....

oder ist das irgendwie son Spinner?! Weil davor kam auf Englisch halt "Kauf dir ein neues Board und dann mach dies und das", und er "Das Board ist 2 Tage alt...", darauf hin kam dann der Link/Anleitung 1 nach einigen kurzen Posts noch......

Ich hoffe ich muss nicht sowas machen und wenn doch finde ich es wieder und es geht wirklich, weil ich dreh durch, eigentlich soll es doch alles leichter werden?! und jeder will doch ultra extrem schnelle SSD haben, also wieso wird das so kompliziert gemacht?! was soll meine Mutter oder jemand der wirklich nur den on/off knopf und den link zum spiel drückt mit so etwas denn dann klar kommen?! 300€+ für PC-Anfahrtservice bei den ohnehin schon fast dreisten (besonders im US-Vergleich) Hardware-Preisen bei uns?! Irgendwelche idioten die was falsches klicken und damit das Ding versauen wie ich in diesem Fall gibt es immer, und nicht nur 2 mal........

Ein (echt müder und verzweifelter) Kilon wünscht euch allen einen coolen Abend und hofft auf hilfreiche Tipps...... gerne auch per PM falls hier unerwünscht, aber werde sicher nicht der einzige sein... sorry falls es falsch ist, aber ich weiß schon nicht mehr weiter, sonst hätte ich nicht diesen PC hier wieder angeschlossen (naja DVI-I oder wie das heißt, HDMI bleibt stecken, Sound und FritzBox.... nicht viel arbeit, aber 110m² Bude für mich derzeit, und das Ding gerade erst weggestellt gehabt mit der Freude es hoffentlich nicht vor Auszug/Abtransport zu Muttern bei Gelegenheit (Auto welches in die südliche Berliner Vorort-Pampa nahe des Brandenburger-Todesstreifens fährt.... ergo Berlin (West)-Brandenburger Dorf-Mauer, dauerte über 10 Jahre bis die ersten kleinen Pflanzen wieder wuchsen dort und fast 15 bis überhaupt was sichtbar war, vorher nur Sand, toter Sand.......... ka ob die z innerdeutsch zählt oder zu Berlin, um etwas Historik hinein zu bringen.


----------



## Schrotty (13. Juli 2018)

Alle SATA-Geräte vom Mainboard trennen ist nicht nötig nebenbei.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juli 2018)

Mache ich seit Windows 10 auch nicht mehr.

Ich kann im Setup genau die Laufwerke bearbeiten die ich zum neu aussetzen benötige.
Die Windows eigene Partitionen werden auch immer auf C mit drauf gepackt auch wenn andere Laufwerke mit dabei sind.

Das ganze schon mehrfach so ausgeführt auf drei Rechner die wir hier stehen haben.

Im übrigem wird die Samsung 960 EVO auch im Bios angezeigt, nur nicht unter SATA Laufwerke.
Oft ist dies etwas versteckt. Mit Treiber hat das Bios nichts gemeinsam, daher ist die Aussage hier in einem der Beiträge das zunächst ein Treiber installiert werden muss damit es auch im Bios erscheint Unsinn.


----------



## markus1612 (13. Juli 2018)

Schrotty schrieb:


> Alle SATA-Geräte vom Mainboard trennen ist nicht nötig nebenbei.



Du meinst beim Installieren von Windows? Nötig ist es nicht, aber zumindest empfehlenswert.
Sind nämlich neben der Systemplatte noch andere Platten angeschlossen, kann es vorkommen, dass Windows Dateien, die eigentlich auf die Systemplatte gehören, auf anderen Platten speichert, was dann unter Umständen dazu führen kann, dass der PC nicht mehr funktioniert, wenn eine der anderen Platten ausgebaut wird.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juli 2018)

Absolut nicht mehr nötig, daher auch nicht empfehlenswert.

Das kommt noch aus einer Zeit wo Windows den Bootmanager irgendwo mit drauf gepackt hat.
Das passiert mit Windows 10 nicht mehr.


----------



## markus1612 (13. Juli 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Absolut nicht mehr nötig, daher auch nicht empfehlenswert.
> 
> Das kommt noch aus einer Zeit wo Windows den Bootmanager irgendwo mit drauf gepackt hat.
> Das passiert mit Windows 10 nicht mehr.



Konnte ich bisher nicht testen, aber danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juli 2018)

Wir haben drei Rechner hier stehen, also meinen, meiner Tochter und von meinem Sohn.
Seit Windows 10 existiert habe ich schon mehrfach auf allen Rechner  Win 10 neu aufgesetzt.

Da ich eine Faule Sau bin habe ich nie was abgesteckt. 
Immer wurden die Windows eigenen Partitionen, also auch der Bootmanager mit auf C erstellt.
Aber mir ist bekannt was du meinst, das war früher zumindest mit Windows 7 wirklich der Fall.


----------



## markus1612 (13. Juli 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wir haben drei Rechner hier stehen, also meinen, meiner Tochter und von meinem Sohn.
> Seit Windows 10 existiert habe ich schon mehrfach auf allen Rechner  Win 10 neu aufgesetzt.
> 
> Da ich eine Faule Sau bin habe ich nie was abgesteckt.
> ...



Abstecken tu ich da auch nichts.
Ich deaktiviere einfach im BIOS die SATA Ports.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juli 2018)

Bei unseren Asrocks Boards kannst nichts deaktivieren, da musst du dann wirklich abstecken.


----------

